# Virginia Bch Playdate



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What fun! We *LOVE* the Havanese Playgroup here and the wonderful breeder that organized the group and hosted it last weekend. We had a great time.

*BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*:
Gucci now has a *BOYFRIEND*. We couldn't keep her away from Sedoso's Briezz. In fact, Briezz was even jealous when his brother (Sedoso's Rhett) got anywhere near her. It was very cute. We really adore Briezz and Rhett's parents (and the boys), and are glad that our dogs get along so very well....almost TOO well. ound: Here's a few pictures of Gucci and her MAN, and then a few from the playdate:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

More great pics:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

And MORE:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara,
What a cute playdate! It looks like Gucci had a lot of boyfriends to chose from!!!

Amanda


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

How sweet is that!!!!!!!!! Great pics Kara. Looks like so much fun.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

I always love seeing our puppies again. Briezz looks just like his mom. Here's a pic of Rhett, Briezz and Briezz's littermate Buffett.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Gucci you little hottie keep those boys drooling it does them good.

Thanks for sharing the pictures Kara looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, everyone!

Greg, Briezz is such a joy! (So is Rhett) 

Briezz tried to mount Gucci and she quickly drew the line on that!ound: (I guess he didnt' realize that he was fixed! lol) And Gucci is scheduled for hers in 2 weeks..They are now known as the "lovebirds"!

And we just adore their parents! They did a great job convincing my hubby we need another Hav 

Thanks for the puppy pic of Briezz. He's gorgeous!

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing all the great pictures, Looks like so much fun. I love to see the different "hair styles" of the dogs.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Kara,*

I was wondering if you would be taking part in that playdate, I believe it was held at my breeders home. Did you see the puppies??

I heard everyone had a great time good food, Mojitos and gorgeous Havs.

Janet


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, thanks so much for sharing! That must have been a blast. I am bummed I am missing a Havanese playdate this week! Glad you had fun.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Kara your pictures are awesome!!!!!!! All of the dogs were so beautiful, and you do such a nice job keeping Gucci's coat so pristine-looking! Glad to hear Gucci has a boyfriend and that she didn't let him get too "fresh" with her! :whip: 

~Kristin


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Mojitos??? I would have come out for those! haha. 

The pictures are great! Those are some pretty puppies! Greg...I like that shot, not easy getting three together and all cute as a button! 

Kara... Gucci is so cute with her man! :kiss: They look in love...when is the wedding? We must have a shower! 

I wonder if Gucci is like Goldie. Goldie goes nuts when she sees other white Havanese. She has fallen in love with a Bichon also. She acts like a fool when there are other all white dogs, its hillarious.

Glad ya'll had fun! Im jealous!


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT*:
> Gucci now has a *BOYFRIEND*. We couldn't keep her away from Sedoso's Briezz. In fact, Briezz was even jealous when his brother (Sedoso's Rhett) got anywhere near her. It was very cute. We really adore Briezz and Rhett's parents (and the boys), and are glad that our dogs get along so very well....almost TOO well. ound: Here's a few pictures of Gucci and her MAN, and then a few from the playdate:


I'm glad to see Gucci has such good taste in men.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Melissa,

I'd love to take credit for that shot........but it wasn't me. :doh:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What fun..... I'm enjoying my "granddog" right now, so my Izzy has a house guest for awhile. Zoey and Izzy have a blast together. Zoey is a year now and Izzy is 7.5 months. That's the only "play group" we have!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a great looking couple the two of them makeound:. Looks like so much fun!


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

here are some of Briezz as a puppy










His parents









Briezz peeking out









The litter catches some shut eye


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havanese playdates are great!
 photos!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How cute!! Gucci, you better be careful you little hussy!! Logan would love to meet you!!!! 
Looks like everyone had a great time!! Hope our NJ playdate this week goes as well!. Hey Gucci, wanna take a little trip on Thursday???:eyebrows:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Janet Zee said:


> I was wondering if you would be taking part in that playdate, I believe it was held at my breeders home. Did you see the puppies??
> 
> I heard everyone had a great time good food, Mojitos and gorgeous Havs.
> 
> Janet


Oh YES! I saw the puppies  I played with them quite a bit...Bacci and I really hit it off! He kept pushing the others away to get a massage from me (I'm really good at doggie massages! lol) Which one is yours? You can't go wrong with Anne. She's fantabulous!

There were 15 Havs there (including the 5 puppies) It was a great showing!

I didn't have a mojito, but my hubby did  He said they were wonderful! I did hit the food pretty hard, though! ound:

Are you getting your pup next week? I have a few pictures of them too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> Kara your pictures are awesome!!!!!!! All of the dogs were so beautiful, and you do such a nice job keeping Gucci's coat so pristine-looking! Glad to hear Gucci has a boyfriend and that she didn't let him get too "fresh" with her! :whip:
> 
> ~Kristin


She's a total tease!!! ound: She was LOVING the attention, as you can see by the pictures she was following Briezz around.

Briezz would NOT let any other boys get near her. He even showed his teeth to his brother (which was quite surprising to his parents, his brother is the alpha!) He was running the other boys off and she was lovin' every minute of it.

Gucci really has a nice coat, I do take really good care of it, but it is very soft and silky for a white/cream. I've had several people comment on it. I just hope I can stay on top of it, so I can keep her in full coat. 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Kara... Gucci is so cute with her man! :kiss: They look in love...when is the wedding? We must have a shower!
> 
> I wonder if Gucci is like Goldie. Goldie goes nuts when she sees other white Havanese. She has fallen in love with a Bichon also. She acts like a fool when there are other all white dogs, its hillarious.
> 
> Glad ya'll had fun! Im jealous!


Melissa, it was beyond adorable! Anyone that says that dogs can't fall in puppy love and be an item, should've seen these two! I missed a few pictures of them snuggling and kissing. Drats.

She DOES act like a fool around white Havanese! How ironic!! We wish you could've all been there! 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm glad to see Gucci has such good taste in men.


Most definately! :biggrin1: They pranced around like the king and queen of the ball! ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> How cute!! Gucci, you better be careful you little hussy!! Logan would love to meet you!!!!
> Looks like everyone had a great time!! Hope our NJ playdate this week goes as well!. Hey Gucci, wanna take a little trip on Thursday???:eyebrows:


Drats! We will be in Michigan  DO post pictures  WE love playdates!!

She's a lil' flirt. I'm sure she'd have your boys fighting by the end of the day! ound:

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Fun! That looks like a really great get-together.

And yes, I can see why Rhett & Briezz's parents would be good at convincing your husband that you need a second. ha ha!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara,
Thanks for sharing. It looks like great fun. Gucci was the belle of the ball.

Susan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks like a very fun day! I enjoyed the pics~
Greg~ I will assume that's Jake sporting the cords...he looks great!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Kara*

Bacci is our little boy, and yes we will be picking him up on Saturday :whoo: . Gucci looks like the 'Princess of the Ball', just sooooo adorable.

Janet


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kara, thanks for posting the photos of your week end of fun! I love the story of the two love birds....how sweet is that? Especially since they are both cream! Not sure how Valentino would react with a whole group of havs....I'd love to find out though! :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Janet Zee said:


> Bacci is our little boy, and yes we will be picking him up on Saturday :whoo: . Gucci looks like the 'Princess of the Ball', just sooooo adorable.
> 
> Janet


My my! Small world  You are indeed a lucky mom!

If the scenario was set up for ME to go pick a pup..I would've left with Bacci! Because he liked me so much. What a doll, very loving! He really loves to be scratched on his head/cheeks/under his ears. He kept coming back for more. I'm SOOO very excited for you!

All the pups are cute, but Bacci was my fave (shhh...don't tell anyone! )

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It's so much fun to see all these pictures. Gucci is such a "girl". She is just adorable strutting her stuff. She does have a beautiful coat.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Out of the puppy photos, which one is Bacci? What a fun coincidence that Bacci kept going to Kara and will be going home with Janet soon.

Who is the corded dog? I'm guessing that is Rita (owned by Ann). 
I also recognize Lizzie with the black and white face.

Was Marley there? She's a cutey!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Bacci is the black/white parti (mostly white) withOUT the black spot on the back. There is a picture of his face on Anne's website. I took off a few of the pictures because I don't want to post any picture of humans or kids w/o an OK. from mom!

Do you need a Marley fix?  He was there, and he is gorgeous! I hope he's still hitting the showring. He stayed in the shade alot. Rita got in the pool and was a big hit with the kids. She is the sweetest! Here's Marley and Gucci...I'm sure Briezz broke this up quickly! ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Briezz was very possessive, huh? Marley's a bitch! LOL 
Marley is definitely a girl that has caught my attention a couple of times. She's so stinkin' cute and now it looks like she's maturing nicely too.

How funny that Rita joined in with the kids. Ann had something on her web site about Rita loving the water and cording her because she went swimming so often.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Now I can see which one is Bacci. Looks like he was conked out for the photos. Awwww. (Smart thinking on pulling the pix.)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Briezz was very possessive, huh? Marley's a bitch! LOL
> Marley is definitely a girl that has caught my attention a couple of times. She's so stinkin' cute and now it looks like she's maturing nicely too.
> 
> How funny that Rita joined in with the kids. Ann had something on her web site about Rita loving the water and cording her because she went swimming so often.


Oh that's right! Marley is a bitch! DUH!!! :brick:

The name throws me off! Those gender neutral names usually do confuse me! whoops.

LOL

Rita does love the water, she will just hop in the pool to cool off. I would imagine cords are the only way to go with her.

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting all the photos of the playdate! Gucci is looking so pretty - she has such a sweet little girl face!! 

Wow - neat to see the corded dog up close!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Jane 

Kimberly, have you noticed that the gender neutral names are usually given to girls in the human world and boys in the puppy world? With of course, the exceptions!

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

When we were naming our boys, I read in this baby-naming book that once a boy's name goes over to the "girl" side, it pretty much stays over there. I noticed a lot of the cool names had gone that way....leaving fewer good choices for the boys!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kara, now that you mention it, I do hear more of the gender-neutral names given to girls (human), but when I was younger, it was the opposite. I knew a lot of Kims and Tracys (or Tracey) or Frances (or is it Francis?) for men. Now I don't hear any young men with those names.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very Sweet Pics. I really love the location and all the Hav's seem to be having a blast.


Derek


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Wow! That must have been really great fun!!!

I'm just a bit puzzled by the looks of 2 Hav's.......

Is it just me, or is Briez having an identity crisis thinking he's a Schnauzer?*grins*

Is it on purpose he's got a Schnauzer-look?

Great pictures, you were lucky with the weather!!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Looks like a very fun day! I enjoyed the pics~
> Greg~ I will assume that's Jake sporting the cords...he looks great!!! :biggrin1:


Nope. But I'll take a pic of him tonight so everyone can see how great he looks.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Suuske747 said:


> Wow! That must have been really great fun!!!
> 
> I'm just a bit puzzled by the looks of 2 Hav's.......
> 
> ...


I think Briezz's mom likes the "sporty" look...........heck I know know


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Briezz is staying cool in this hot, humid weather! He's a star! Trendsetter! 

Kara


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Here's a couple of pics of Jake in his cords. The last time Kimberly saw him he looked homeless. We still need to split his cords a couple more times...........but you get the idea


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow it's hard to believe that he is the same dog as your avatar. What a difference.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow, Doggy Dreds! He looks great, Greg.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks. He'll be naked by this weekend


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

I had him up at Blue Ridge with me and everyone thought he looked like a smaller version of Keebler. Same shape but of course his cords aren't maintained by a pro. He's turned out very nicely.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> He'll be naked by this weekend


Awwww, after all that time and work.

Did I tell you that Hillary is half-way corded now?

Just kidding.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Silly question, Greg, but I'm curious...... is Jake's tail corded too? Or is it left to its own device and doesn't quite cord like the rest? He's a beauty, and I imagine he'll look radically different once he's all shaved off. You must post a pic of him in the gallery! 

Kara, I LOVE all those pics!! Oh what fun it must have been for you all! Gucci, you go girl! eace: 

I dont' think I've seen that cut look on a Hav, the one Briezz has. I like it! I saw a black one with the same 'do', must be Rhett, right? 

I can't wait to go to the Cdn. Hav. annual picnic next month!! I'm going to take sooooo many pictures! lol I'm told there might be 40-some Havs there! Can you imagine?? :whoo: 

Thanks for the smiles, Kara! 

Kimberly, don't forget pictures of Hilary!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think Jake needs to be called "marley"


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Awwww, after all that time and work.
> 
> Did I tell you that Hillary is half-way corded now?
> 
> Just kidding.


Which half???:laugh:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Briezz was very possessive, huh? Marley's a bitch! LOL
> QUOTE]
> 
> Kimberly- I'm sure Marley's not a bitch....it was probably just the heat! :biggrin1:
> ...


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Silly question, Greg, but I'm curious...... is Jake's tail corded too? Or is it left to its own device and doesn't quite cord like the rest? He's a beauty, and I imagine he'll look radically different once he's all shaved off. You must post a pic of him in the gallery!


His tail peels like a banana. Some is cords and some is still hair.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Greg~ Jake looks great! I really do like the corded look. But I also know firsthand how much time and dedication it takes to cord a dog.
How come you are shaving him?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pictures Kara.Those are very unusual clips on those dogs.The white one looks like my Mom's cocker clip,and the black one reminds me of a scotty!I like the black one though.......he is very cute with his expression...Greg--thanks for sharing.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Great pics but what I want to know is....*

where and what is that puppy toy in the pen?? How cute is that....

And the dogs are just adorable!!

Love the different 'dos', neat to see how different they look. I don't get the cording though, but it's unique.eace: 
Trish


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I recognise the toy in the play pen.That is a cat play tunnel out of the PetEdge catalog.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a cat play tunnel. However, it became a dog toy. When Kodi was little, he would run thru it, then play tug with it. Shelby was afraid of it. The cats never like it much anyway.


----------

